# Seen any good films lately?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I love going to the pictures and find it my little sanctuary from all the hard IF stuff. In fact I live at the cinema, or the sofa watching films, during treatment and the 2ww!

I just thought i would add this thread and add a few reviews of films I have watched recently and see if anyone else wants to join in. 

Please add your reviews too, or join in the film chat with me, because I love a good escape from reality!

P.s. No spoilers please, no one wants to know how a film ends before it's even started


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Gone Girl*

Amazing! Loved the book and was really surprised that I also loved the film. Mr C came with me and thought he would hate it (he likes action films) and although he thought the first half hour was rubbish he thought it was brilliant in the end and has recommended it to everyone. To be honest the first half hour was a bit slow (a bit like the first section of the book) but then it picks up and you can't catch your breath. Plus, Ben Affleck..... 

Minor warning: there is a mention of pg/IF but not too much

*9/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*A Walk Amongst The Tombstones*

Mr C's choice, but I do like Liam Neeson so wasn't difficult to talk me into it! I was pleasantly surprised. It sounds depressing: ex-cop investigating the kidnap of a drug dealers wife. In reality it was so much more than that. Probably action-crime-thriller is the best way to describe it. It's quite depressing in some ways, but there is a lot of humour in it too - mostly courtesy of Brian "Astro" Bradley (who was a 14 year old rapper on American X-Factor the other year)

Plus, absolutely no pg/IF mentioned!

*8/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

(yes, I have been to the pictures a lot recently!)

*The Equalizer*

Based on the 1970s (?) TV show about a man who "rights wrongs" starring the lovely Denzel Washington (I really do like ever actor in every film don't I!) it was a good/silly action thriller. It isn't the best film I have seen this month, but it was brilliant escapism. It didn't depress me, it's quite feel-good in parts, and has a reasonably engaging storyline. It's quite predictable, and I didn't hold my breath that much, but it did entertain and some of the action scenes were really good.

Very likely to be a sequel I think!

*7/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm really looking forward ti Horrible Bosses 2 (although I haven't seen the first one, the trailer looks good) and the next installment of the Hunger Games, but I think that's not going to be out until November so it seems I might have to stay at home for a bit!


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

About time.

Amazing British film about time travel.

Loved it.


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Cloudy! cool thread 

i love films and TV series - defo a hobbie of mine and DH's - though we dont get to the pictures as much as we would like.

The last film we saw at the cinema was *Gaurdians of the Galaxy*

We love superheros films and especially the Marvel franchise so was really hoping this film lived up to the rest of the films - and it absolutley does!!!
funny, action, good story line and ties the characters in with other parts of the Marvel franchise!

*10/10 * 

next time we go the pictures will most likely be for the 3rd *Hobbit*!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I loved Guardians of the Galaxy  

About Time was cute too, though I struggled with the couple get married have baby bit.

Got stuck watching Box Trolls at the weekend with my step kiddies, not one I'd recommend (cute box trolls but deeply creepy cartoonage)

Watched Pompeii, a bit silly but Kit Harrington is worth it (if you like Game of Thrones then you know nothing Jon Snow!)

I'm intrigued by Lucy, has anyone seen that?


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

ooh yeh - i wouldnt mind seing *Lucy* - looks very interesting...


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I saw Lucy during my 2ww and it was good. It wouldn't have been something that I would normal choose however had limited options for the time we wanted to go and was pleasant surprised. The end was a little far fetch but otherwise it kept you going for the whole movie! I would definitely recommend it. 

We actually went to see it at the odeon in baywater London at "the lounge" which was an amazing movie experience. Recliner chairs and you can also order food and drinks throughout the movie! All it needed was a blanket/duvet to make it he ultimate experience!


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Saving Mr Banks

This is a wonderful film. If you loved Mary Poppins then you will LOVE this.
Brilliantly acted & based on the true story.

Note: a tissue may be needed as I watched it on the plane & was already squiffy on champagne & wanted to bulb! But definitely in my top 10 movies.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Michimoo - thanks for the recommendations!

Haydan - I might go and watch Guardians of The Galaxy next week if it's still on. I'm not a massive superhero film person, but watched Iron Man 3 (never seen the first two, but it was on free on a cruise we went on) and quite enjoyed it so might try it. We saw the first Hobbit on opening weekend when it was packed and when it finished everyone clapped and me and Mr C just sat there confused - i asked the lad next to me if that's how it was supposed to end and he said "Er, it's a 3 parter - everyone knows that..." Oops! Well I read the book when i was about 8 and I'm sure it was really small! Still never seen the second part!

Molly - I might watch Pompeii, i visited there the other year and it was really interesting.

Dojiejo - I wanted to watch Lucy, but just haven't been able to get at a decent time. The lounge sounds fab! They have a De Lux place near us and we haven't ever been so I might treat us next time there is a long film. Mr C is quite tall and always moans about the space!

I'm having a day of rubbish TV movies - it's my first day on my own because Mr C is back at work and need to keep my head occupied! I'm a bit disappointed that there isn't anything out this weekend that we can go and watch - serves me right for going to watch everything last week!

Xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, I watched Saving Mr Banks last night.  It is sooo lovely  

I forgot a mention for The Life of Pi, so beautiful x


----------



## Jes87 (Aug 22, 2013)

We watched "Into The Storm" quite recently at the cinema. It tries sooo hard to be as good as "Twister", but falls a bit short in my opinion. Mind you, Twister is a classic 

I would give it a 7/10. Worth a watch and entertaining throughout, but ultimately forgettable.

On a side note, do any of you use Netflix? There are so many decent movies on there that it can be hard to find good recommendations!


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Cloudy - I could be here all day! I am such a film buff! 

If you like *Saving Mr Banks* then you'll love "My week with Marilyn"  again amazingly well acted & loosely based on a true story (apparently). Nevertheless a great film.

If you've not seen "Pans labyrinth" then that's a MUST too. But you have to be ok with subtitles as the films in Spanish. Although to be fair once you get into it, it doesn't really bother you as the film is quite magical.

"The Dallas Buyer Club" again is a great film. I can certainly see why he won the Oscar for his role. I'm actually surprised Jared Leto didn't get the Oscar for supporting actor.

One of my favourite films is "The butterfly effect"
Again it's a travelling through time film & it's what put Ashton Kutcher on the map really. A great concept & very clever.
There were sequels after this but they never managed to beat the first one, which was a shame.

Hope that keeps you ladies going for a bit?   
xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

A Million Ways To Die In The Wild West is brilliant


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

ooh i really want to see* A Million Ways To Die In The Wild West*

i struggled with *Life of Pi* found it quite depressing 

Haha *cloudy* i did the exact same thing with the first *Lord of the rings* hadnt read the book and had no idea it was a 3-parter - me and my mate went to see it and she had no idea either - for ages afterwards i thought i was a crap film lol! then i discovered i was stupid!  and went on to watch the 2nd & 3rd and LOVED it! Huge fan of the *Hobbit* too - i would recomend watching the rest of the films 

i watched *Another Day to Die Hard* the weekend; my and DH are fans of the Die Hard films so had to give this one a go.
its ok - fun action film but its not as good as the previous 4 films.
*7/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh, I'm loving all these suggestions! Thank you ladies!

Not surprisingly I have been to the pictures again this week!

*The Rewrite*

It's not going to change the world, but it was enjoyable enough and easy to watch. Very predictable, no-one is going to win an Oscar, and in many ways it's ridiculous. BUT, it was amusing, it kept me entertained, it wasn't offensive and Hugh Grant was doing what he does best; doing a good combo of his characters from Bridget Jones and Four Weddings! The supporting cast were good enough, but it was definately a film written to give Hugh Grant something to do! I have to admit though that I felt happy and content walking out of the cinema which was a nice feeling!

It gets an extra half a point for there being no mention of pregnancy!

*6.5/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Maze Runner*

Sorry for the following cliche but...If you liked the Hunger Games and Divergent you will love this!

I thought it was going to be a bit of a teeny bopper film and only went to watch it because there was nothing else on we fancied, but it was actually quite good. Mr C isn't keen on any type of fantasy genre, but he liked this because it was like the Hunger Games. If anything he thought it was too much like the Hunger Games, but I think it's different enough to be a good film in it's own right. I did shed a few tears, but there was some good action and some real nail biting scenes. It is left open-ended though as there is a sequel already being made (I hope!)

Another one that gets an extra half a point for absolutely no mention of pregnancy or babies

*8.5/10*

Just a warning though, there is currently a trailer for a film called "Love, Rosie" (based on the book "Where Rainbows End" by Cecilia Ahern) with a teenager getting pregnant from a one night stand (POAS scene, baby, labour, the whole crappy lot) which I found very annoying and decided I most definitely will NOT be watching that film!


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Fab thread  the last movie I went to wee was "before I go to sleep" based on the book by SL James. I'm not a fan of Nicole Kidman but she was actually pretty good in this. It didn't disappoint and I loved the book. Can't wait to see Gone Girl - I loved that book too xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

JoJo - I really wants to see that, I was gutted I didn't get chance!

*Fury*

A film about an American Tank crew towards the end of the 2nd world war. It's quite difficult to watch in parts, and although it's the whole Hollywood version of the 2WW, it's not as 'fake' as these type of films can be. Although having said that there seemed to be a cinema full of Tank/War and they did chunter a bit through it.

That being said, the acting and effects were superb and it was very moving and horrifically graphic about how horrible it really was. I was also quite surprised by how the story went and how it ended. Overall though both Mr C and I thought it was really good, despite how awful it was.

Oh, and no pg/baby references obviously!

*9/10*


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

I went to the cinema on Wednesday to see "gone girl". It was just as good as the book and DH really enjoyed it too 😊


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic thread!

I have been to the cinema after all sorts of disasters - uni exams, m/c. Its so good to be drawn into another world.

Last film I saw was *Pride* (Trailer: 



). Absolutely loved it. Funny; at times you could hear a pin drop and I am sure most of us shed a tear.

You don't hear much about the 30 year miner strike 'anniversary' and as I didn't live in the UK then I have not much memories of the time.

I found the film really inspiring as it addresses social cohesion. It's so current, where society is becoming more and more divided rather that sticking together.

Sorry, I am sounding like a politician here. I had to introduce my favourite book two decades ago and afterwards people asked me if the book was really that boring or if is was just the way I had presented it. Haven't really improved, have I?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good grief, that was so rude Candy    You didn't loose me at all, that's what the film is about after all


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys hope u dnt mind me joining in. Love my films, nothing like a bit of escapism esp on this roller coaster! Me n dh went to see[size=12pt] horrible bosses[/size] n ot was brill. We just had our bfn a few days b4 n needed a good comedy. Its even better than the 1st one n the out takes r great. Fyi- there is a character with triplets who feature a vit but not in ur face.x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh *Angie* I'm glad you said it's good - we haven't seen the first one so brought it on DVD to watch it and then go and see the 2nd at the cinema: we didn't get chance though but will try and get it on demand when we have finally watched the DVD!

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Pt1*

I love the series of films, and the books, and this instalment was no different. I don't think anyone should watch it if they haven't seen the other two because it wouldn't make sense, and I do wish I had watched the first two again, but as a fan I loved it! Even Mr C, who isn't the uber fan that I am, thought it was brilliant. There was action, love, drama, suspense, tears - a 2 hour emotional roller coaster!

***There is a brief pg/mc reference***

*10/10*


----------



## Babyoil (Nov 13, 2014)

Just seen *Horrible Bosses 2* - very light-hearted for a nice night out 

PS there are brief appearances of a woman with triplet daughters


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Now I know this isn't a cinema film, but I thought I would include it because it's about as long as a film!

*Black Mirror: White Christmas*

Although this is part of the Charlie Brooker 'Black Mirror' series you don't need to have watched the previous dramas. It's a bit too sic-fi for Mr C, but I love it. It's not really set in the future, but the technology is very futuristic and incredibly subtle: which is perhaps what makes it even scarier! It's not "edge of your seat" or "hide behind the sofa" stuff, but it's incredibly creepy and weird. Even weirder is that it's not too far away from where we are now, technologically, and probably for some seems a logical "next step". Although for me, a mildly paranoid doomsday planner, it's just a scary warning if what can happen.

I'm not going to give anything away about the storyline, other than to say that there are 4 separate, but interlinking stories, and that they get increasingly creepy with quite a few good/nasty twists.

***One story has a pg reference, but it wasn't too "in your face"!***

*9/10*


----------



## Noshi (Nov 22, 2014)

Lucy, of course! Reminded me a television "The Lucy Show" that we used to watch in our childhood.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Unbroken*

An true story of American athlete joins the air force in World War 2 and after surviving a plane crash he is held hostage by the Japanese: p.s. I'm not giving the plot lime away, there is more to it than that, and the trailer gives a lot more of the story away than that.

The film was brilliant! It was moving, funny in places, brilliantly shot, wonderful effects, excellent supporting cast, and as a true story it felt "real". You don't have to like war films to like this as it isn't so much about war, more about strength of character and succeeding against the odds. I actually felt incredibly moved on a personal level - if someone can go through that and not let it make them a bad person, then I can deal with IF and not let it change me for the worse.

I think the boys will like it for the war/survival element too, so a very good "date film" in that respect.

Oh, and absolutely no mention of pregnancy, babies or anything like that!

*9.5/10*


----------



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Oooh, I am interested in watching Unbroken, but I'm not sure if I'm emotionally too close to it, as my grandfather was terribly tortured as a POW in Japan in WWII.

I've seen a few films lately, but I loved *The Hundred Foot Journey*. It's a very heartening film about an Indian family who have to relocate to Europe after their restaurant is burnt down and a family tragedy when the President is enjoying dinner at their establishment. The story follows their journey from Mumbai across Europe in search of the perfect produce and location to open a new family restaurant. With love, grief, hard work and fun along the way, it's a film that will make the eyes leak both in sorrow and in joy.

I don't want to give too much of the plot away, but I thought it was a really lovely film, and I'm not usually a girly film kinda girl! 

I'd give the film *9/10* and would happily watch it again. Helen Mirren is sublime, as ever!

(I just saw that Michimoo suggested "Pan's Labyrinth" in Spanish with subtitles. I totally agree and would like to second a vote for people to watch it! I gave up on the subtitles after a while as it was so absorbing, even though I only understand very basic Spanish. It's a beautifully made film.)


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

i saw the "water diviner" earlier this month, which I would give a 7/10  - worth a watch, but on a flight or netflix 
talking of netflix there is a charming documentary called "happy" based on the principles of positive pyschology which I would give a 9/10
finally got round to watching "lucy" not so impressed, a bit sci-fi for me, but a 7/10


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Loving the new reviews!  

I have seen quite a few recently that I need to add my review for. Including a few old black and white classics I am rediscovering!

Xxx


----------



## EllJay88 (Dec 10, 2014)

I get a bit excited at this time of year as am a bit of a film buff & you get some fab films out over the awards season.

Recently saw both 'The Theory of Everything' and 'Birdman' at the cinema. Both fantastic in very different ways. 

TTOE is the story of Stephen Hawking's first marriage, the time when he went from being a young, fit 21 year old, through being diagnosed & living with MND. It's awe inspiring. How lucky we are that he is around now, with the technology the so that he can share his genius. Eddie Redmayne is superb as SH and well deserving of the hype.

Birdman is a little different. Michael Keaton is a has-been actor famous for playing a superhero years ago (sounds familiar). Who tries to revive his career by directing a Broadway play. The cinematography is brilliant, it's done as all one shot. Fantastic acting, particularly from Ed Norton. It is a little bit quirky & in some ways a bit dark, but brilliant nonetheless.

Holding out for 50 shades next month!! Also looking forward to American Sniper & Selma.

Happy viewing! Xxx


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unbroken sounds good,  esp as something dh would actually watch without moaning!
Ttoe is definitely one I want to watch too but don't think it would b dhs cup of tea.
Went to see TAKEN 3 the other day. Enjoyed the last 2 but don't think 3 is quite up to the others.  Liam neeson looks like he needs a break but its still a decent watch. Think 3 is enough for this franchise!
Ps- There's a pregnancy side story but not a huge thing.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Went to see The Theory of Everything a few weeks ago and cried almost all the way through! Fantastic film and sometimes all you need is a good cry! x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

did anyone see shades of grey yet? its been absolutely slated from the critics hasn't it - but i haven't heard from anyone who has actually seen it - maybe one for a dvd


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a movie buff and I use it as a way of escaping when I am going through hard times too. I used to take acting and my teacher who is known throughout the world, has a list of great movies she likes. Her name is Judith Weston and you can google her website and look up under resources for her list of movies she loves for every year since they started making them. I would greatly reccomend her list, although she sometimes likes strange movies, but most of them are so amazing they give me the chills. The bomb. Great acting, directing, writing. And here are some that I love and they are mixed up with the ones she loves too:
1. 12 Years a Slave 2013 directed by Steve McQueen
2. Dog Day Afternoon (Al Pacino)
3. The Godfather
4. Nebraska
5. Nixon (1995) by Oliver Stone
6. The Judge (2014)
7. The Master (2012)
8. A Separation (foreign film)
9. Lincoln
10. My Favorite Wife
11. My Man Godfrey
12. Amour (forcing film)
13. Dodsworth
14. American Sniper
15. The Third man
16. Still Alice
17. Boys don't cry
18. Three Days of the Condor
19. Never Let Me Go
20. Winter's Bone (this one gives me the chills in a good way. I don't mean it's scary.Really good movie)
21. Frozen River (same as above for #20)
22. The Misfits
23. The Prestige
23. Child's Pose (foreign film)
24. I like Horrible Bosses part 2 it's very funny
25. Ordinary People 1980 directed by Robert Redford


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Super list!!! Thank you! Plenty to keep us occupied 

X


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

...watched 50 shades...it's actually not a bad movie 
I know it's been slated by loads of critics 😜 but we kinda just went coz I was curious about it 
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

Have bookmarked this thread  

I agree that Pan's Labyrinth is really good. I also liked The Life of Pi - visually lovely too. A couple of good comedies I've seen recently were Run Fatboy Run and Hot Fuzz  

Thanks for starting the thread Cloudy! X


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Watched Fury on Sunday, 2nd world war film....amazing. Loved it!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Fury was brilliant, really very shocking and gritty but a great story.

We finally saw The Imitation Game last week, which was just fantastic.  How far we have come in just a short amount of time.


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooooh this is a great thread. My DH and I often go to cinema and always watching films at home. 
Loved Saving Mr Banks excellent film. About Time was another great film. Have watched it quite a few times. 
I'd like to recommend a couple.
Firstly, just recently went to watch CHAPPIE. It's brilliant. Even if you don't enjoy robot films, it's really worth watching.
Secondly, WHAT WE DID ON OUR HOLIDAY. Another fantastic film full of humour as well as needing to have tissues as it is a tear jerker too. Love Billy Connolly and the kids in the film are hilarious! 
Anyway, take care and happy viewing.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

saw SALT on my flight recently and felt if anyone other than Jennifer Aniston had given that performance they would have got a nomination  - it's a dark taleave one which includes loss but a good movie 

Echo the IMITATATION GAME although it was almost TV like in its style it was a great insight in to this hugely impactful episode of the war


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

If you have got Netflix they recently added *Chef* to it. It's a lovely film about a dad bonding with his son, and it will make you feel hungry!! We watched it yesterday.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have loads of reviews I have meant to add but i will start with some recent ones incase anyone is interested!

*Survivor*

Spy thriller that hasn't been very well rated - criticisms about some of the features of the plot and that Pierce Brosnan isn't a believable assassin. I thought that there were some daft bits about it (seriously, I am not a CIA operative, but if I was being chased I would at least try and alter my appearance a little bit) and maybe someone else would have been a more believable killer. That being said it was entertaining and enjoyable and easy to follow; although it could probably have done with being an extra 10 minutes long to fill some of the plot holes. No major shocks or twists sadly, but still enjoyed it! Plus, mega bonus - no mentions of pregnancy or children 

*7.5/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pitch Perfect 2*

Totally loved it  I laughed a lot, sang along and just generally enjoyed myself. It is silly, it's supposed to be, but I like it for that reason. I enjoyed the first Pitch Perfect, but preferred this. I think there was more screen time for Rebel Wilson and the whispering girl which both provided most of the laughs. It was totally cliched and slightly cringey and ridiculous and predictable in parts, but just totally wonderful and just what a person needs when the world of IF get too much 

There is a minor reference to babys/mothers/children etc, but nothing too much and not anything that's going to make me take away any points 

*9/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*San Andreas*

I have never really liked the Rock, but made an exception because i love a disaster film. However, I now love the Rock and might even join the Rockettes (or whatever the fan club us called!).

This is a stupid unrealistic film, but still that's what disaster films are isn't it!? If you are able to "suspend your disbelief" them watch it, if you like picking holes in everything and are a stickler for fact then don't watch this.

I thought it was ridiculously marvellous, and just pure escapism: let yourself just get carried away with it and you will love it, get critical and you might not last the first half hour.

The whole crux of the film is a man and woman trying to get to their daughter: it's about people doing crazy amazing things for the benefit of their children. To be honest I think the ladies on here do crazier, more amazing things, for the sake of our potential children every day 

Oh, and I'm not ashamed to admit I gave it an extra half point for having a Kylie cameo - she's my favourite celeb!

*7.5/10*


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Out of interest then Cloudy, did you like Street Fighter ?  
xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

bundles said:


> Out of interest then Cloudy, did you like Street Fighter ?
> xx


I don't think I did actually - didn't watch it all the way through


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol   I saw it at the movies at Leicester Square, with my bestie on a Valentines Day night !! We were both single & it made us laugh   Plus JCVD was none too shabby to look at


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I spend most of my life watching films could be a slight exaggeration but only slight 

The most recent film JURASSIC WORLD its not as great as some people are saying IMO. You can see they've taken ideas from the first film and rehashed it into this one. Special effects, yes they are good, but most new movies are all about special effects and I'm over it, would rather watch a film and be blown away by how good the story or acting is. The film is fast paced so you can miss a lot of the action trying to take it all in. 

My list of must see movies in no particular order just the order they are thought of

1. Die hard and Die hard with avengence (the others worth watching but not up there)
2. Seven
3. Jurassic Park trilogy
4. One flew over the cuchoos nest
5. Shawshank redemption
6. Schindler's list
7. Blade 
8. Armageddon
9. Alien, Aliens and resurrection
10. The Hangover 1 (the others are funny, but not as good as the first)
11. A few good men
12. Dog Soldiers
13. Twister
14. Harry Potter (all of them)
15. Ironman ( I have a thing for RDJ)
16. Sherlock Holmes (RDJ again)
17. Unbreakable
18. Sixth sense ( I quite like Bruce Willis too)
19. Saving Private Ryan
20. Full Metal Jacket
21. Speed
22. Terminator 1&2
23. Snatch
24. The Rock
25. Gone in 60 seconds

Those are the ones I've watched recently there are more I'd consider must see but I'll list them again


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Just been to watch *Jurassic World*. it was ok. Don't think I would watch it again in a hurry. *San Andreas *was very good! And I really enjoyed *Spy*! I love Miranda Hart so was pleasantly surprised that she had a nice substantial role in this film. Melissa McCarthy was great as usual.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spy*

Loved it! I thought the standard or acting was brilliant for saying it's a comedy, and actually the plot line and relationships and effects were better than I expected. I have seen the trailer loads of times so that slightly ruined some of the jokes, but I thought that as it progressed it got funnier as the jokes were ones I had not seen already. Overall it was very entertaining and enjoyable and I would definitely recommend it if you like a good laugh. Ooh, and the added half point for the lack of mention of pregnancy 

*8.5/10*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so excited for Jurassic World - I have been re-watching all the old ones again and have the music on my phone   Im hoping to go and watch it this weekend with my mum and dad - it will be nice because they took me to see the first one when that came out, so now I want to return the favour!  

Love the list Wibble! I will have to put my faves on too!

I can't wait for terminator - it's probably going to be silly, but I don't mind, I'm easily pleased anyway!

Xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Terminator should be worth a watch, it's never going to be as good as T2 but as long as you watch it not expecting to be blown away (like jurassic world) then it won't end in disappointment. 

I wish Terminator was out sooner, we're away weekend after next so that would have been better for us given us something to do before the acdc gig 😀


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I just wish I could go to the movies   I used to see so many films in Leicester square when I was young, free & single, every week !! Last film I saw at the cinema was Skyfall, and luckily managed to feed Beany through most of it so she slept !! Don't even find time to watch them on the tv. Note to self - must try harder  

PS I LOVE a good musical (or even a bad one   )
xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Me and Dh were always at the cinema when we first met, then it got to a point where all the films didn't seem worthy of the big screen.

Another list of ones to watch:
1. Batman series
2. The shining
3. Monsters Inc/ university
4. As good as it gets
5. Mad Max 2
6. Up
7. Man on a ledge
8. The untouchables
9. Fight Club
10. Silence of the Lambs/ Hannibal
11. The Green Mile
12. American Beauty
13. Good Will Hunting
14. Braveheart
15. Pirates of the Caribbean
16. Toy Story (all)
17. Forrest Gump
18. Sleepy Hollow
19. Trainspotting
20. Twin town


----------

